# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Thursday

## Peter NJ

Saying up to a foot in some areas

----------


## MIke R

Yep .... Glad I m outta here tomorrow

----------


## Rosemary

WHAT?

----------


## MIke R

Yep the models aren't agreeing yet but some have  us getting a good one Wednesday into Thursday

----------


## Peter NJ

Look out upstate NY and NE...HERE it looks like mostly rain event but with 40/50mph winds

----------


## amyb

About 9am this morning we had snow and I said HERE WE GO AGAIN! Just a wee snow shower, but it stopped my heart!

----------


## MIke R

Yeah I saw that same snow at 9 A.M. when I left JC and laughed at the notion if snow falling in mid march in jersey

----------


## NHDiane

Got that same stuff here this morning...I'm in denial, refusing to listen to snow accumulation reports for this upcoming storm.  Maybe if I don't acknowledge it, it's not real??  :tongue:

----------


## elgreaux

and I'm on my way to NY - I thought the coast would be clear by now!

----------


## JEK

> and I'm on my way to NY - I thought the coast would be clear by now!



Why? Stay away. Stay far away!

----------


## MIke R

Ellen it will be .... Looks to me like a rain event down there but a foot or more for us

----------


## andynap

> and I'm on my way to NY - I thought the coast would be clear by now!



No problem Ellen. Rain and some snow maybe but it's a non-event.

----------


## amyb

Safe travels, Ellen.

----------


## MIke R

They upped us to 20 inches

we ll be open til Memorial Day at thus rate  :cool:

----------


## stbartshopper

In Indianapolis, they are saying up to 4" tomorrow.

----------


## NHDiane

Upper 40's today, beautiful.  Tomorrow looks like ice mix here but calling for 6-12 here so I think that "fine line" is tough to call.  No matter how you look at it, up north is getting a big one.  Enjoy Mike

----------


## MIke R

Yeah I just got home ( just in time for town meeting and voting....always a hoot here ) and it looks like they got 2 or 3 inches last night as well .... But the big one is a comin

----------


## elgreaux

yep just rain in NYC so far and not that bad... 45°F and cloudy at 11:45pm...

MikeR, sounds like you are having a season to remember up there !

----------


## MIke R

> yep just rain in NYC so far and not that bad... 45°F and cloudy at 11:45pm...
> 
> MikeR, sounds like you are having a season to remember up there !



epic...for New England...this would be nothing even worth talking about out west - but epic for here....I guess they are talking about extending the season by a week or two

still snowing this morning....

----------


## amyb

Clear and bitter cold here on Long Island's North Shore. One more night.

----------


## NHDiane

We've got snow blowing sideways with high winds but the good news, there's only about 2 inches on the ground.  Bad news, ice on the roads due to melting that took place yesterday.  Highways aren't bad, more issues on the side roads.  Temps with wind chill in the single digits...SO happy that this snow landed right where it should be, in the mountains.

----------


## MIke R

delayed  school opening too instead of day off...the admins are finally caving in from working parent pressure.....

its Canadian school vacation week so we have a bunch of happy Canucks here right now

----------


## MIke R



----------


## andynap

Funny. It's cold here but the sun is brightly shining. Warmer later. Can't wait to put my peas in

----------


## MIke R

goin to Maine tomorrow to smell the Ocean...been too long

----------


## amyb

Ahh. God willing I will be warm tomorrow.

----------


## Peter NJ

So I guess the storm missed NH? No pics of 2 feet of snow? Mike,Di?

----------


## stbartshopper

They said 4" in Indiana and we only got a dusting. There is none on the ground and there was a little wind. Once again the weather people stirred up everybody and in reality cried 'wolf.'!

----------


## MIke R

> So I guess the storm missed NH? No pics of 2 feet of snow? Mike,Di?



I wouldn't say two feet ....every bit of a foot plus though ....the second band of heavy snow never happened and that was supposed to put us closer to two feet.....but the phones are ringing off the wall for weekend  reservations and that's a good thing

went out to the house this afternoon to rake the roof and shovel the porches....-a few pics

----------


## NHDiane

Peter- we got away pretty clean.  About 2 inches maybe 3 but big winds and sub zero temps tonight. Drifting with some ice on side roads. After what I saw on the weather maps Monday and Tuesday?  We dodged a bullet big time.  Not what I  would choose but better than what was originally predicted.  Still not sure when spring arrives......stay tuned

----------

